# euro rate



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

hi does any one know of a site that you can look at the exchange rate say over the last 6 months ?

thanks sam

:ranger::ranger:​


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

no, but it was about 1.15 six months ago and is 1.21 now, so its looking better!!???

Jo xxx


----------



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

*thanks*



jojo said:


> no, but it was about 1.15 six months ago and is 1.21 now, so its looking better!!???
> 
> Jo xxx


hi thanks for that jo but some kind of chart iam looking for if you come across anything


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

itsshreck said:


> hi thanks for that jo but some kind of chart iam looking for if you come across anything



I'm sure someone will be along who'll know!

Jo xx


----------



## neilmac (Sep 10, 2008)

itsshreck said:


> hi does any one know of a site that you can look at the exchange rate say over the last 6 months ?
> 
> thanks sam
> 
> :ranger::ranger:​


Hi if you go to the HIFX site there is the opportunity to view currency rate charts in your choice of time scales - ours defaults to Euro - GBP.


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

2009

Bank of England|Statistics|Statistical Interactive Database


2010

Bank of England|Statistics|Statistical Interactive Database


----------



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

*thanks*



Beachcomber said:


> 2009
> 
> Bank of England|Statistics|Statistical Interactive Database
> 
> ...


hi thanks for that


----------



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

*thanks*



neilmac said:


> Hi if you go to the HIFX site there is the opportunity to view currency rate charts in your choice of time scales - ours defaults to Euro - GBP.




hi thanks for that


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I use CNBC site:
http://www.cnbc.com/id/24419452
At the beginning of January the rate was around £0.90 to the euro or 1.11 euro to the pound.
At the moment it's around £0.828 or 1.208 euro.


----------



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

*thanks*



Joppa said:


> I use CNBC site:
> http://www.cnbc.com/id/24419452
> At the beginning of January the rate was around £0.90 to the euro or 1.11 euro to the pound.
> At the moment it's around £0.828 or 1.208 euro.



hi thanks for that


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

This is site I use for everything:

XE - Current and Historical Rate Tables


----------



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

*thanks*

once again thanks for all your views i will keep watching

sam:focus:


----------

